# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Φόβος Cockatiel

## Elenaki

Καλησπερα παιδια. Θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας σχετικα με ενα προβλημα που  εχω. Λοιπον, μου εκαναν δωρο ενα παπαγαλο cockatiel αρσενικο το οποιο ειναι ημερο απο εκτροφεα 3 με 3,5 μηνων το πολυ. Το προβλημα μου ομως  ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να προσαρμοστει δηλαδη θελει να καθεται μονο στο κλουβι του και οταν τον βγαζω παλι θελει να πηγαινει τρεχοντας μεσα. Αυτο που εχω  καταλαβει ειναι οτι απο κατι εχει παρει φοβο. Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερετε πως μπορω να τον κανω να του φυγει ολο αυτο και σε περιπτωση που παιρνω θηλυκο θα  μπορεσει να επηρεαστει απο το θηλυκο και να μαθει απο αυτο η γενικα απο τη φυση του το θηλυκο ειναι πιο ηρεμο και δε θα δουμε καποια διαφορα;

----------


## Ariadni

Ποσο καιρο εχεις το πουλακι;

----------


## Elenaki

Περίπου 2 μήνες. Τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα και δεν ξέρω. Έχω απελπιστεί. Είχα και άλλα Cockatiel αλλά μόνο με αυτό το συναντάω αυτό. Θέλω βοήθεια!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς ήρθες Έλενα στην παρέα μας. Περιμένουμε να μας συστήσεις Cockatiel σου στην ενότητα: Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας.

Εσένα σε φοβάται; Δέχεται τα χάδια σου και γενικά να το μεταχειρίζεσαι; Πες λίγα ακόμη λόγια για αυτό. Έχεις άλλα κατοικίδια που θα μπορούσαν να το φοβίζουν; Σε τι χώρο βρίσκεται; Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο παιχνίδι στο κλουβί που αγαπάει πολύ και θέλει πάντα να είναι δίπλα του; 

Όταν το έχεις έξω με τι ασχολείται; Ασχολείσαι μαζί του ή απλά τον αφήνεις και κάνει βόλτες; 

Πώς συμπέρανες ότι φοβάται κάτι;

Απάντησε μας σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα ώστε να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε, εφόσον μπορούμε. Σίγουρα αν είχες ένα θηλυκό θα βοηθούσε στην όλη κατάσταση αλλά άσε το ακόμη ως τελευταία λύση. Ακόμη είναι αρκετά μικρό. Προσπάθησε να ασχολείσαι μαζί του όταν είναι έξω, να παίζεις μαζί του, να το χαϊδεύεις, να του δίνεις λαχανικά/χορταρικά/φρούτα και άλλα.


Θα σε παρακαλέσω να μη γράφεις σε Greeklish, αλλά Ελληνικά. Η γλώσσα μας είναι πάμπλουτη με ιδιαίτερο λεξιλόγιο και μοναδική. Ας μην την καταστρέφουμε!  :winky:

----------


## Elenaki

Γενικα περναω πολυ ωρα μαζι τ φενεται πως μ φοβαται γτ δν μ αφηνει ν τν αγγιζω καθολου κ ξερω οτι τ κοκατιλ τρελενονται ν τ χαιδευεις στο κεφαλι κ γενικα νευριαζει πολυ εχω δει καποια βελτιωση απο τοτε π ηρθε αλλα δειχνει πως δν θελει τν ανθρωπο αυτο π θελει ειναι ν καθεται συνεχεια στο κλουβι τ χωρις ν τ πειραζουμε κ οταν τ βγαζω απο τ κλουβι για ν μ συνηθισει κ για ν μν αγριεψει μενει ακινητος η απλα τρεχει προς τ κλουβι παλι.Γενικοτερα αυτο π καταλαβαινω ειναι πως εχει παρει φοβο γιατι παρολο π τν εχω δυο μηνες δν κανει τ προσπαθεια ν εξερευνησει κ ν μαθει τ χωρο

----------


## Elenaki

Γενικα περναω πολυ ωρα μαζι τ φενεται πως μ φοβαται γτ δν μ αφηνει ν τν αγγιζω καθολου κ ξερω οτι τ κοκατιλ τρελενονται ν τ χαιδευεις στο κεφαλι κ γενικα νευριαζει πολυ εχω δει καποια βελτιωση απο τοτε π ηρθε αλλα δειχνει πως δν θελει τν ανθρωπο αυτο π θελει ειναι ν καθεται συνεχεια στο κλουβι τ χωρις ν τ πειραζουμε κ οταν τ βγαζω απο τ κλουβι για ν μ συνηθισει κ για ν μν αγριεψει μενει ακινητος η απλα τρεχει προς τ κλουβι παλι.Γενικοτερα αυτο π καταλαβαινω ειναι πως εχει παρει φοβο γιατι παρολο π τν εχω δυο μηνες δν κανει τ προσπαθεια ν εξερευνησει κ ν μαθει τ χωρο.Εχω καναρινια κ τ σχετικα κ αυτο παρατηρω ειναι πως πηγαινει κοντα τους γι αυτο εχω υποψιαστει πως θελει παρεα η τ λειπει οπως ηταν απο εκει π μ τν πηραν

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ελένη προσπάθησες να τον προσεγγίσεις σταδιακά με κεχρί; Για να μάθει ο παπαγάλος να βγαίνει από το κλουβί, πρέπει να κάνει εκείνος το βήμα χωρίς να το βγάλουμε εμείς "με το ζόρι". Ανοίγεις τη πόρτα του, τοποθετείς λίγο κεχρί δίπλα στη πόρτα και σταδιακά θα συνηθίσει. Θεωρούν το κλουβί μια ασφαλή ζώνη και δεν είναι εύκολο να συνηθίσουν. Πολλές φορές μπορεί να ξεγελαστούμε επειδή νομίζουμε πως τα ταισμένα στο χέρι έρχονται "έτοιμα", με αποτέλεσμα να τα τρομάξουμε άθελα μας με τις απότομες κινήσεις μας.

----------


## Elenaki

Παιδια ολα αυτα τα εχω δοκιμασει  και με το κεχρι, την πορτα του την εχω μονιμα ανοιχτη οσο ειμαι μαζι του και του εχω κεχρι στην πορτα για να τον ξεγελασω. Δεν κατεβαινει απο το κλαδακι για να παει στην πορτα για να φαει για να βγει (η πορτα κατεβαινει ολοκληρη κατω) τρωει μονο οταν τον βγαζω εξω κ τρεχει για να ξαναμπει μεσα ε και κανει κ μια σταση εκει για να φαει. Πως αλλιως ρε παιδια τι αλλο μπορω να κανω?

----------


## Stefpars

> Παιδια ολα αυτα τα εχω δοκιμασει  και με το κεχρι, την πορτα του την εχω μονιμα ανοιχτη οσο ειμαι μαζι του και του εχω κεχρι στην πορτα για να τον ξεγελασω. Δεν κατεβαινει απο το κλαδακι για να παει στην πορτα για να φαει για να βγει (η πορτα κατεβαινει ολοκληρη κατω) τρωει μονο οταν τον βγαζω εξω κ τρεχει για να ξαναμπει μεσα ε και κανει κ μια σταση εκει για να φαει. Πως αλλιως ρε παιδια τι αλλο μπορω να κανω?


ελενη καλησπερα. ξανα ξεκινα την διαδιακασια εξημερωσης απο την αρχη. προσπαθησε το παπαγαλακι σου να σ εμπιστευτει απ την αρχη και να μενει στο χερι σου, καντου πτησεις στο δωματιο σχετικα με τ αρθρα που εχει το φορουμ για τις πρωτες πτησεις και γενικα φερσου ξανα σα να το πηρες τωρα και καντο με υπομονη οσο χρειαστει για να παρει θαρρος. γενικα τα παπαγαλακια εχουν χαρακτηρα και πρεπει να τον φτιαξεις ασχετα με το ποιος ηταν το προηγουμενο αφεντικο του και πως του φεροταν... θελει δουλεια..!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Oταν λες οτι τον βγαζεις εξω τι εννοεις; Τον πιανεις και τον βγαζεις; Και οταν λες οτι δε σ'αφηνει να το αγγιξεις τι κανεις δλδ; Προσπαθεις να τον χαιδεψεις με το ζορι και φευγει; Τον πιανεις και τον χαιδευεις και νευριαζει;

----------


## Elenaki

Γιατι μπορει να συμβαινει ολο αυτο? Ασχολουμαι μαζι του αλλα δεν βλεπω καποια βελτιωση και αυτο δεν μου δινει το θαρρος να συνεχιζω. Γενικα δωστε μου συμβουλες για το πως μπορω να το ξεκινησω παλι πιο οργανωμενα, τροφες, παιχνιδια και οτιδηποτε αλλο..

----------


## Elenaki

alex τον βγαζω εξω με το ζορι γιατι μιλησα και με αυτον που τα ειχε και με ειπε να το βγαζω με το ζορι γιατι θα αγριεψει δεν ξερω αν του εκανε αυτο κακο τελικα. Προσπαθω να τον χαιδευω στο κεφαλι που ξερω πως ολα ξετρελαινονται και δεν θελει καθολου αρχιζει και τσιμπαει κ προσπαθει να φυγει..

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Νομιζω πηρες την απαντηση σου γιατι συμβαινει ολο αυτο. Ο εκτροφεας του δεν ξερει την τυφλα του να του πεις. Θα το αφησεις στην ησυχια του λοιπον - δε θα το ξαναβγαλεις απο το κλουβι. Και θα αρχισεις την εκπαιδευση απο την αρχη μεσα στο κλουβι μεχρι να αρχισει να ανεβαινει στο χερι σου. Τοτε δοκιμαζεις ξανα να τον βγαλεις χωρις ομως να τον πιασεις - θα του ανοιξεις την πορτα και αμα θελει θα βγει. Ουτε θα προσπαθεις να το χαιδευεις με το ζορι. Οταν σε εμπιστευτει θα στο ζητησει απο μονο του.

----------


## Elenaki

Τι τροφες τους δινεται? Κ φρουτα και λαχανικα τι κανει να δινουμε?

----------


## Elenaki

Για αυτο οταν τον εβγαζα ετρεχε παλι μεσα? Γιατι τον πιεζα και δεν με ειχε εμπιστευτει για να νιωθει ασφαλεια και να καθεται μαζι μου?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ακριβως. Το φορουμ εχει παρα πολλα αρθρα σχετικα με τη διατροφη και την εκπαιδευση των κοκατιλ. Θα στα στειλουν λογικα τα υπολοιπα παιδια.

----------


## Elenaki

Αν ξανακανω προσπαθεια ετσι οπως μου λετε πιστευεται θα τα καταφερω να ειναι οκ? Πειτε μου παιδια γιατι ειναι κατι σημαντικο για μενα δεν ειναι απλα μια ασχολια

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν υπογραφεις και συμβολαιο με το κοκατιλ αλλα λογικα ναι. Δε βρισκω το λογο να μη σε εμπιστευτει αν κανεις καποια πραγματα "σωστα".

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα τα καταφέρεις σίγουρα. Είναι μικρός σε ηλικία και ταϊσμένος στο χέρι. Πρέπει όμως να μην είσαι ανυπόμονη και να έχεις επιμονή και υπομονή. Να ακολουθήσεις τα βήματα πιστά και να μην τα προσπερνάς γρήγορα επιθυμώντας να φτάσεις στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα. 

Επειδή ο εκτροφέας δε φαίνεται και πολύ έμπιστος, είναι σίγουρα ταϊσμένο στο χέρι ή μήπως στην έφερε; Το είχες δει το πουλάκι από κοντά;

Ορίστε τα θέματα που πρέπει σταδιακά να ξεκινήσεις να διαβάζεις.

Παπαγάλοι κοκατίλ ή Cockatiel (Nymphicus hollandicus)
Διαμονή Cockatiel: ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός
Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία και την περιποίηση των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
Νυχτερινός τρόμος-πανικός στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
Οδηγός αναπαραγωγής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
Γενετική και μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel genetics and mutations)
Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων
Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των παπαγάλων μας
Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και Cockatiel
Οι 10 πιο συχνές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
Πόσο καλά φροντίζετε το Cockatiel σας;
Παπαγάλοι και μπάνιο

----------


## Elenaki

Το οτι μου συμβουλευε λαθος το πιστευω αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι θα ηταν πολυ πιο αγριο πιστευω γιατι μεσα στο κλουβι καθεται ησυχο δεν φαινεται αγριο. Οχι δεν το ειχα δει απο κοντα

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες και να χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλακι σου.

Η προσέγγιση του πουλιού θα γίνει σταδιακά και μέσα από το κλουβί. Δεν θα το πιέσεις και δεν θα το πιάνεις αν εκείνο δεν είναι έτοιμο. Εκείνο είναι που θα σου δείξει αν θέλει η όχι χάδια.

Για αρχή θα του μιλάς γλυκά και μπορείς να τους δίνεις κέχρι απο τα κάγκελα. Θα πάρει λίγο καιρό αλλά αξίζει να προσπαθήσεις. :winky:

----------


## Elenaki

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για την βοηθεια σας ελπιζω να τα καταφερω!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι! Περιμένουμε νέα σας!  :Happy:

----------


## Soulaki

Οπως σου λένε τα παιδιά, με την πίεση θα φέρεις μονο τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα.....δώσε του χρόνο να σε εμπιστευτεί, και θα γίνει το καλύτερο φιλαράκι σου......Καλη επιτυχία ευχομαι, και να μας ενημερώνεις, οποτε μπορεις.Επισης σύστησε το μας, στην κατάλληλη ενότητα.....

----------


## Stefpars

> Το οτι μου συμβουλευε λαθος το πιστευω αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι θα ηταν πολυ πιο αγριο πιστευω γιατι μεσα στο κλουβι καθεται ησυχο δεν φαινεται αγριο. Οχι δεν το ειχα δει απο κοντα


Τα παπαγαλακια τα πηρα απο petshop οπου σημαινει οχι ταισμενα στο χερι και αγρια... Για τη γνωμη μου ασε το μικρος σου για 1-2 μερες χωρις καν ν ασχοληθεις μονο φαγητο και νερο αλλαζε να σε βλεπει και ξεκινα παλι απο την αρχη την επαφη σου μαζι του βημα προς βημα... Χωρις τον εκτρωφεα σου να σου λεει κατι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elenaki

Stefpars συγνώμη που ρωτάω τα δικά σου που ήταν και άγρια έμαθαν;

----------


## Elenaki

Ουπς συγνωμη παιδια για τα greeklish ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ

----------


## Stefpars

> Stefpars συγνώμη που ρωτάω τα δικά σου που ήταν και άγρια έμαθαν;


Ελενακι κανενα προβλημα... Οπως λεει και η διαφημιση "δινει αγαπη, επιστρεφει αγαπη" οποτε ετσι γινετε και στη προκειμενη περιπτωση... Οσο ασχολησαι τοσο ασχολουντε και αυτα μαζι σου απλα καπου καπου οπως και εσυ θες να εισαι μονη ετσι και αυτα και οσο σεβεσαι τα θελω τους τοσο αυτα θα στο ανταποδισουν...!!! Τα ζωα εχουν χαρακτηρα και πρεπει ο καθε ενας να μαθει τι θελουν και τι οχι...  :winky:

----------


## Elenaki

Ευχαριστω ολους  για τν βοηθεια σας ειναι σημαντικο να εχεις ανθρωπους να ξερουν και να σε συμβουλευουν. Γιατι τοσο καιρο αντι να του κανω καλο τον εκανα χειροτερα!!

----------


## Stefpars

γι αυτο υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο forum.... περιμενουμε νεα σου και αν θες καποια στιγμη και καμια φωτο απ το μικρο σου  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι εχεις θεληση και εισαι προθυμη να κανεις ο,τι ειναι καλυτερο για το μικρο σου! Αν θες ανοιξε του ενα θεμα να το γνωρισουμε και μεις και να βλεπουμε βημα βημα την εξημερωση του!
Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερετε μια χαρα!

----------


## Elenaki

Παιδια ειμαι κανουργια στο φορουμ το ανοιξα επειδη τα ειχα δοκιμασει ολα και ηθελα να ακουσω και αλλες γνωμες και να προσπαθησω και αλλα πραγματα οποτε δεν ξερω πολυ καλα να το χειριζομαι ακομα.. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ  που με εμψυχωνεται και ειναι σημαντικο παντως θα σας ενημερωνω συνεχεια για πως τα παμε.. Θα σας τρελανω μεχρι να τα καταφερουμε χαχαχα

----------


## Elenaki

Α και κατι αλλο.. Μεσα στο κλουβι του εχω ενα καθρεφτρακι- κουνια και χθες εκατσα διαβασα ολα τα αρθρα που μου στειλατε.. Σε ενα λοιπον απο τ αρθρα διαβασα οτι δεν του κανει καλο ετσι λοιπον σημερα αποφασισα να κρυψω τον καθρεφτη με ενα χαρτι απο εκεινη την ωρα καθοταν σαν να ειχε παθει ψυχοπλακωμα κ πηγαινε σε κατι αλλα μικρα καθρεφτακια που εχει ενα αλλο παιχνιδακι του. Κοιταζε πολυ παραπονεμενα την κουνια- καθρεφτη και μου ηρθε πολυ κριμα το μικρακι μου και το εβγαλε το χαρτι παλι... Τι να κανω? Και να την βγαλω του κανει κακο μαλλον θελει παρεουλα

----------


## Efthimis98

Αφαίρεσε τους καθρέφτες και τα καθρεφτάκια και ό,τι άλλο παιχνίδι έχει τζαμάκι. Μόνο κακό προκαλούν και αυτό που παθαίνει ο δικός σου είναι μία συνέπεια της χρήσης τους. Θα το ξεπεράσει. Θέλουμε να έχει παρέα εσένα και όχι ένα άψυχο είδωλο που δεν ανταποκρίνεται.

----------


## Elenaki

Και τοτε που δεν τα ειχα παλι δεν ασχολιοταν μαζι μου. Απο τοτε που το εβαλα εδειχνε πιο χαρουμενο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Έδειχνε πιο χαρούμενο γιατί βρήκε άλλο ένα άτομο του είδους του. Τα ζώα δεν καταλαβαίνουν το είδωλο τους στον καθρέφτη. Ίσως είναι και ο λόγος που είναι τόσο απόμακρος και θέλει να πηγαίνει πάντα στο κλουβί του και έτσι πήγε πίσω η εκπαίδευση.

----------


## Elenaki

Μα δεν το ειχα απο την αρχη μεσα τον καθρεφτη για να παει πισω η εκπαιδευση παντα ηταν πιο απομακρος και οταν ειδα δεν γινεται κατι τον εβαλα τον καθρεφτη και ο κτηνιατρος μου μου ειπε να του βαλω και γενικα και εγω αυτο ηξερα οτι θελουν καθρεφτη

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι είναι λάθος τακτική. Και να αλλάξεις κτηνίατρο ή βασικά να πηγαίνεις σε πτηνίατρο...  :winky:

----------


## Elenaki

Καλησπερα παιδια.. Εχουμε ξεκινησει την εκπαιδευση απο την αρχη με τον φριξακο μ.. Οι καθρεφτες εχουν βγει χθες ηταν πιο ζωηρος ισως γιατι ηθελε τον καθρεφτη αλλα επαιζε πολυ και με ενα αλλο παιχνιδι χθες.. Σημερα ειναι μαζεμενος φαινεται να μην εχει και πολυ κεφι σμρ προς το παρον. Εγω αυτο που κανω ειναι να τον παιρνω στο δωματιο που καθομαι για να με βλεπει και να του μιλαω επισης του δινω κεχρι απο τα καγκελα και μερικες φορες και σπορακια στο δαχτυλο τσιμπαει θα ελεγα.. Αυτα απο μενα διαβαζω και απο αλλα παιδια τι κανουν τα δικα τους πουλακια αναπαραγωγη κτλ και ελπιζω να φτασουμε και εμεις καποια στιγμη σε ενα τετοιο σημειο.. Ειναι η μεγαλη μου αδυναμια ο φριξακος και προσπαθω για το καλυτερο!!!

----------


## Stefpars

Καλησπερα ελενη και καλη αρχη με το μικρο... Ειναι σα να τον πηρες τωρα να ξερεις... Σιγα σιγα και ολα θα ερθουν... Βαζε του φρεσκα φρουτα, λαχανικα επισης σιγα σιγα να μαθαινει να τρωει κ διαφορα και οσα πρεπει και θα πανε ολα καλα με τον καιρο... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Elenaki

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!Ποσο περιπου καιρο μπορει να κανει να αρχισει λιγο να μην με φοβαται? Και μετα απο ποσο καιρο μπορω να βαζω το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι και να του δινω κεχρι ετσι?

----------


## xrisam

Δεν είναι κάτι standard  εξαρτάται απο τον χαρακτήρα, την ηλικία, την καθημερινότητα του πουλιού. Μην βιάζεσαι, ακόμα είναι νωρίς πιστεύω.

Εμένα ο Ξερξάκος ακόμα και σήμερα δεν κάθεται να τον πιάσω όμως ζητάει χάδια, φιλάκια, παιχνιδια. Θα ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά τα πράγματα αν το είχα εξ αρχης. Βλέπεις τον απέκτησα οταν ήταν ήδη 5 ετών και ήταν ένα αγριμι!!!! Με πολύ προσπάθεια και υπομονή μηνών (και αφού ξεπεράσαμε τα προβλήματα υγείας του) θέλησε να τον χαιδέψω απο τα κάγκελά. Και επειδή φοβόταν τα δάχτυλα μου τον χάιδευα με το κεχρι το οποίο χρησιμοποίησα σαν βούρτσα.

----------


## Elenaki

Ο χαρακτηρας του ειναι ηρεμος, πολυ μαζεμενος ειναι λιγο στον κοσμο του δεν θελει πολλα πολλα μπορει ομως επειδη ειναι φοβισμενος.. Ειχα και αλλο κοκατιλ και το ειχα μεγαλωσει οποτε δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ασχολουμαι αλλα δυστηχως μου αρρωστησε και επειδη ημουν πολυ δεμενη μου πηραν αυτον αλλα ειναι πολυ ιδιοτροπο πουλι και με δυσκολευει η αληθεια ειναι αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω γιατι ολα αυτα που μαθαινουν μετα και κανουν και ποσο δεμενα ειναι μαζι σου αξιζει ο κοπος. Ειναι η αδυναμια μου τα κοκατιλ.. Χρυσα μπραβο σου για αυτα που εχεις καταφερει.Για ενα πουλακι 5 ετων ειναι πολλα αυτο σημαινει οτι πηρε πολυ αγαπη κ πολυ ασχολια..

----------


## xrisam

> Χρυσα μπραβο σου για αυτα που εχεις καταφερει. Για ενα πουλακι 5 ετων  ειναι πολλα αυτο σημαινει οτι πηρε πολυ αγαπη κ πολυ ασχολια..


Το φόρουμ αυτό με βοήθησε, χρωστάω πολλά ευχαριστω που ζει ο κούκλος μου. Η εξημέρωση ήταν το λιγότερο που με ενδιέφερε. :winky:

----------


## Elenaki

Αφου καταφερες να το σωσεις αυτο ηταν και το πιο βασικο δεν το συζητω εγω δυστηχως δεν τα καταφερα να τον σωσω.. Αν ημουν στ φορουμ τοτε ισως να ειχα και καποιο αλλο αποτελεσμα και να ειχα αποφυγει τα χειροτερα.. Οσο ζεις μαθαινεις!!! Αν και λιγες μερες στο φορουμ πλεον βλεπω οτι ολοι ειναι προθυμοι να σε βοηθησουν και να σου δωσουν θαρρος και αυτο ειναι το πιο βασικο.. Και με πολλες πληροφοριες που ειναι παντα πολυ χρησιμες.. Μακαρι να το ειχα ανακαλυψει πιο πριν  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ελένη μη σε παίρνει από κάτω. Με προσπάθεια θα γίνουν όλα!  :Happy:

----------


## Elenaki

Μακαρι..ειναι λιγο περιεργο το σταδιο να εχεις χασει καποιο που το εχεις μεγαλωσει και να ξεκινας παλι απο το μηδεν..

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι ειναι αλλα σκεψου οτι το καθε πουλακι ειναι ξεχωριστο! Το καθενα εχει κατι νεο να μας δωσει και αυτο ειναι το μαγικο με ολα τα πλασματα! Θα σου προτεινα να μην εχεις στο μυαλο σου την εξημερωση. Να χαλαρωσεις και να απολαυσεις το πουλακι σου και την περιποιηση του κι αυτο σιγα σιγα απο μονο του θα σου ανοιχτει!

----------


## Elenaki

Καλησπέρα παιδια.. συνεχιζουμε την εκπαίδευση η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω δει κάποια διαφορά αλλά ίσως είναι ακόμα νωρίς αλλά συνεχίζω να προσπαθω.. ήθελα να ρωτήσω ότι εδώ και λίγο καιρό ο μικρος μου να βγάζει πούπουλα αρκετά δεν ξέρω αν περνάει την πρώτη του πτερορροια η είναι από αγχος. Αν είναι από αγχος πως του φεύγει αυτό? :/

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πόσο μηνών είναι αυτή τη στιγμή το κοκατίλ;

----------


## Elenaki

Λογικά κάπου 5 μηνών δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.. αλλά έχει αρκετό καιρό που μου βγάζει πούπουλα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κανονικά όταν φτάνουν 6 μηνών ξεκινάει η πρώτη τους πτερόροια στην οποία παίρνουν τα ενήλικα χρώματα τους. Αν είναι λοιπόν κοντά σε αυτή τη φάση είναι λογικό να τα ρίχνει! Ας σου πουν και τα άλλα παιδιά μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο αίτιο όμως.

----------


## Elenaki

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!! Πέρασε αρκετός καιρός και είπα να σας πω τα νέα με τον μικρό και να μου πείτε και εσείς την γνώμη σας και ότι άλλο θα βοηθούσε.Τα νέα πιστεύω είναι καλά αλλά σίγουρα έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα αλλά σίγουρα έχω δει βελτίωση.. λοιπόν έκανα ότι μου είπατε με το κεχρί δηλαδή πρώτα από τα κάγκελα και μετά σιγά σιγά από μέσα πλέον ανεβαίνει στο δάχτυλο μου για να βγούμε έξω και δεν τον γραπωνω να τον βγάλω με το ζορι. Αρχίσαμε να καθόμαστε και έξω βέβαια είμαστε και λίγο με τα κέφια μας μπορεί άλλες φορές να μην κάτσει καθόλου ή έστω λίγο και άλλες να καθίσουμε πολύ εξω περισσότερο θέλει να είναι ανεξαρτήτως και να κάθεται μόνος του έξω και όχι π.χ. στον ωμο. Επίσης με αφήνει και για λίγα χαδακια και πλέον δεν μου γκρινιάζει αν τον πειραζω. Πιστεύω ότι τα πάμε καλά σίγουρα όμως έχουμε δρόμο πιστεύω ότι αρχίζει ν ξεφαρευει πείτε μου και εσεις την άποψη σας!! ,

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα νέα Έλενα. Πραγματικά εμένα μου φαίνεται τρομερή βελτίωση και σίγουρα εφόσον αρχίζει να δέχεται και τα χάδια σου είστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο. Καλά κάνεις και δεν τον πιέζεις, άσε τον να αποφασίσει εκείνος πότε θα σε προσεγγίσει, όταν θα νιώσει άνετα μαζί σου. Μετά πίστεψέ με δε θα ξεκολλάει από πάνω σου. Με μικρά, αργά βήματα όλα θα γίνουν. Η υπομονή είναι αρετή και εσύ φαίνεται πως έχεις!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elenaki

Ευχαριστω πολυ ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη έστω και με αυτή την βελτίωση!! Ακόμα δεν βγαίνει έξω μόνος του αλλά βλεπω πως όταν θέλει κάθεται πολύ εξω. Με μένα είναι πιο δεμένο φαίνεται πιο δεμένο μαζί μου στους υπόλοιπους δεν ανεβαίνει να βγει σε μένα ανεβαίνει στο δάχτυλο για να βγούμε  :Happy: . Ξέχασα να σας πω πριν ότι σταμάτησε να βγάζει τα πούπουλα που σας είχα ρωτήσει από τι μπορεί να είναι μάλλον περνούσε την πρώτη πτερορροια ο μικρός

----------


## palasis.mixalis

γεια σας παιδια...εχω ενα μικρουλι κοκατιλ εδω και 2 μερες...ειναι λιγο ημιαγριο αλλα φενετε καλουλι και θα ηρεμηση...μου ειπαν ειναι 8 μηνων...αλλα εχω παρατηρισει οταν κλεινω το φως κανει εναν ηχο σαν κλαμα (γλυκο ηχο) τι ειναι φοβατε το σκοταδι?...μετα σταματαει ομως  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Ναι, μπορεί να φοβάται οπότε καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει ένα μικρό φωτάκι στο χώρο που είναι το κλουβί.

----------

